# Tomcat Einstellungen



## Egyptmaster (18. Jun 2007)

Hi,

kann mir eventuell jmd sagen wo Tomcat seine Einstellungen speichert. Ich suche den Ort bzw. die Datei in der Tomcat das zu verwendende JRE Verzeichnis speichert, welches man über den Monitor einstellen kann.

mfg

Egyptmaster


----------



## bronks (18. Jun 2007)

Egyptmaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... kann mir eventuell jmd sagen wo Tomcat seine Einstellungen speichert. Ich suche den Ort bzw. die Datei in der Tomcat das zu verwendende JRE Verzeichnis speichert, welches man über den Monitor einstellen kann ...


1. Tomcat verwendet kein JRE, da es sonst die JSPs nicht kompilieren könnte
2. Tomcat speichert deshalb nicht das Verzeichnis zum JRE und auch nicht zum JDK

Das was Du suchst ist die Systemvariable JAVAHOME


----------



## Halunken-Joe (18. Jun 2007)

Egyptmaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann mir eventuell jmd sagen wo Tomcat seine Einstellungen speichert. Ich suche den Ort bzw. die Datei in der Tomcat das zu verwendende JRE Verzeichnis speichert, welches man über den Monitor einstellen kann.



Welches Betriebssystem, welche Tomcatversion?


----------



## Egyptmaster (18. Jun 2007)

Also Tomcat muss ein anderes JRE benutzen als in der JAVA_HOME variable, weil die Einstellungen eben von diesem abweichen können.

Ich arbeite unter Windows XP und Tomcat 5.5 oder Tomcat 6.0


----------



## HLX (18. Jun 2007)

Der Tomcat hätte gerne ein JDK (oder auch J2DSK genannt).


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2007)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Tomcat hätte gerne ein JDK (oder auch J2DSK genannt).





			
				bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Tomcat verwendet kein JRE, da es sonst die JSPs nicht kompilieren könnte



Seit Version 5.5.0 bringt Tomcat einen eigenen Compiler (Eclipse JDT) mit. Daher reicht ein JRE aus. Aber selbst das FAQ der Tomcatseite spricht noch vom JDK....

Siehe hier: Changelog nach JRE suche, 2. Treffer

Ich habe schon  2 (Windows) Installationen mit JRE-only.


Zum eigentlichen Problem:
Unter Windows macht der Windowsinstaller eine Programmegruppe für den Tomcat. Dort gibt es einen Monitor und ein Config. Über bei Programme sieht man die Einstellungen (Pfade, Startoptionen usw.)

Hier der Monitoraufruf:
"C:\Programme\Apache Group\Tomcat_5.5\bin\tomcat5w.exe" //MS//Tomcat5

Unter Linux gibt es normalerweise das Startscript tomcat.sh.

/Robert


----------



## robertpic71 (19. Jun 2007)

...der Gast war ich..

/Robert


----------



## Egyptmaster (25. Jun 2007)

Danke für die Information, aber ich weiß natürlich das ich diese Einstellungen über den Monitor wahr nehmen kann, nur die Frage wo speichert Tomcat genau diese Informationen im Dateisystem oder in der Registry? Ich brauche den Ort um zum Zeitpkt einer Softwareinstallation diese Daten zu ermitteln um die Daten gemäß der Tomcat-JRE-Version an den richtigen ort zu kopieren


----------



## robertpic71 (25. Jun 2007)

Tomcat speichert diese Einstellungen in die Registry:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Apache Software Foundation\Procrun 2.0\Tomcat5

ABER:
1.) gehören keine (User)Lib's in die JRE
2.) benötigte Resourcen werden normalerweise im war-File mitverpackt - das funktioniert so nebenbei auf allen Plattformen

Was für Daten willst du da hineinkopieren?

/Robert


----------



## Egyptmaster (25. Jun 2007)

3 jar Files ^^, die findet er aber nicht wenn ich sie nicht darein kopiere obwohl, sie tehoretisch von Eclipse mitverpackt werden müssten


----------



## robertpic71 (25. Jun 2007)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. die einfachste Variante:
Die Jar-Dateien mit dem Windowsexplorerer markieren, kopieren und bei deinem (Webprojekt) im PackageExplorer (links) deinProjekt/WebContent/WEB-INF/lib rechte Maustaste und einfügen. Jetzt werden deine Jar-Dateien mitdeployed.

2. über den Punkt J2EE Module Dependencies (über Preferences des Projektes, wenn installiert)
Auch hier kann man Jar-Dateien hinzufügen und noch besser: andere (Nicht-Web) Projekte einbinden. Ein typisches Beispiel ist ein Projekt mit den eignen Utilities.

3. Ab einer gewissen Komplexität kommt man um eine Deploymentlösung (ANT, Maven) nicht herum.

/Robert

PS.
Und ja, es ist etwas "irreführend", wenn man vorher Deskoptprogramme gemacht und dort die Jars über Userlibaries & Co. hinzufügt, welche Eclipse beim Export von  Webprojekten ignoriert...


----------

